# ISTANBUL | Halk Bank Headquarter Buildings | 208m | 46 fl | 156m | 34 fl | U/C



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the pictures Jakob! You're the best.

Also, Istanbul looks beautiful! This area in these pictures almost looks like a utopia! The grass is so green and the layout of the roads are so aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks a lot Oatmeal


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844








.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/19157301_Wg4QqjwGpkaMzMLEn-DqDS7-9BYBJoT38AImlZVcL9g.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618811&page=2


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

The two towers with partial blue cladding (46 floors and 34 floors) seen on the right. Emlak Konut








The taller tower (46 floors) with partial blue cladding seen at the center.


----------

